# Wanted Tahiti Village anytime between 3/21-4/06



## dadof2boys (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello there, 

My DW and I would like to check out Tahiti Village and stay on property over our spring break. We have two boys 4 and 6 years old. I have two weeks off and are pretty flexible with times between those dates. We could go as small as the Bora Bora one bedroom. Thank you in advance for any help you can give. 

Thanks


----------



## dadof2boys (Mar 24, 2014)

I would also be interested in the Palm Springs area as well. Same time frame. I know it's super last minute.


----------



## dadof2boys (Mar 31, 2014)

Withdrawn-rented a timeshare


----------

